# Loomis Soundcheck Goodness...



## eaeolian (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone else notice anything odd about this one? 

All the pics are here, courtesy of MetalSteph via the Nevermore forum.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2007)

The fucked up look on his face?


The fact that he needs to ditch Krank and go for a boosted Mesa like his producer says


----------



## Groff (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice pics! Broderick looks like Vai in a few pics (kinda)


----------



## Edroz (Aug 3, 2007)

loomis sig guitar minus OFR7?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 3, 2007)

Edroz said:


> loomis sig - OFR7?



Not that one, apparently...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2007)

Edroz said:


> loomis sig guitar minus OFR7?



That's closer to getting things right with that guitar. Now put passives in it and I'll be all over it!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, he plays a Krank.
That's gotta be odd.


----------



## Shaman (Aug 3, 2007)

Warrell's hair?

Whooops, you meant thaaaaat picture!


----------



## sakeido (Aug 3, 2007)

You didn't show the best pic.


----------



## noodles (Aug 3, 2007)

FUCK YOU DOL AND YOUR FUCKING BLOCKING OF FLIKR!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome! 


sakeido said:


> You didn't show the best pic.



 Exactly what I was thinking! Beautiful guitar. Cool pics too.


----------



## kmanick (Aug 3, 2007)

Where's Jim? who's playing bass?
Now that Loomis without a floyd is kind of interesting. (hmmm maybe one of each?)
Broderics Cs looks killer.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 3, 2007)

kmanick said:


> Where's Jim? who's playing bass?
> Now that Loomis without a floyd is kind of interesting. (hmmm maybe one of each?)
> Broderics Cs looks killer.



Uh, this looks like Jim to me:


----------



## kmanick (Aug 3, 2007)

what'd he perm his hair?
He looks different.
so how was their set?
they sounding any good with those Kranks?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 3, 2007)

Why'd Warrel dye his red? Who knows?

The show isn't until tomorrow. Shannon, you going?


----------



## Drew (Aug 3, 2007)

Crazy... A Fixed bridge Loomis? 

 cool.


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2007)

I prefer this pic personally.


----------



## Carrion (Aug 3, 2007)

Chris looks so much more, like, not buff in those pics lol.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 3, 2007)

sakeido said:


> You didn't show the best pic.



that's one of the most beautiful guitars ever. period.


----------



## noodles (Aug 3, 2007)

Carrion said:


> Chris looks so much more, like, not buff in those pics lol.



That's just sound check. He usually wears his LookAtMyArms tank tops come show time.


----------



## Shaman (Aug 3, 2007)

noodles said:


> That's just sound check. He usually wears his LookAtMyArms tank tops come show time.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 3, 2007)

We sell those headphones at my work


----------



## blackout (Aug 3, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Anyone else notice anything odd about this one?
> 
> All the pics are here, courtesy of MetalSteph via the Nevermore forum.


Christ on a bike, he just made that perfect!

The floyd is the only thing making me question getting a loomis sig, anyone think they'll start producing these?


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 3, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Uh, this looks like Jim to me:



Definatly not Jim sheppard.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 6, 2007)

Is Chris using a Triple X through a Krank cab?

Where's the ENGL?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 6, 2007)

I do not have the answers to these questions. You guys are correct, that's NOT Jim. They had a replacement for the show. No details as of yet.

Apparently, the comment was also made to "get used to seeing Chris". Not sure if that means Steve is out or that he just can't tour.


----------



## neon_black88 (Aug 6, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I do not have the answers to these questions. You guys are correct, that's NOT Jim. They had a replacement for the show. No details as of yet.
> 
> Apparently, the comment was also made to "get used to seeing Chris". Not sure if that means Steve is out or that he just can't tour.



Interesting, I knew that wasnt Jim. Man I can't believe there probably loosing another guitarist, Chris Broderick would be fucking sweet in nevermore, but its a shame he might enter under these circumstances.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 6, 2007)

neon_black88 said:


> Interesting, I knew that wasnt Jim.



I'm terrible at recognizing people in pics. 



neon_black88 said:


> Man I can't believe there probably loosing another guitarist, Chris Broderick would be fucking sweet in nevermore, but its a shame he might enter under these circumstances.



I'm not sure exactly what it means. I'm sure the band will eventually clear things up...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2007)

That sucks, Steve only got to contribute to one album.


And god damnit they need to release that hardtail Loomis with passives...


----------



## Adam (Aug 6, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That sucks, Steve only got to contribute to one album.
> 
> 
> And god damnit they need to release that hardtail Loomis with passives...



Then it wouldnt be a loomis, might have to settle for a black jack.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Adam said:


> Then it wouldnt be a loomis, might have to settle for a black jack.



I just want that fuckin neck


----------



## Adam (Aug 6, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I just want that fuckin neck



Oh! Ummm, luthier(fretboard replacement)?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Adam said:


> Oh! Ummm, luthier(fretboard replacement)?



possibly...I should get the fretboard on my LP7 changed to ebony.......


umm...thread hijack?


Back on topic??




JEFF LOOMIS 

There we go


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 6, 2007)

sakeido said:


> You didn't show the best pic.



*sigh* The only guitar that could make me buy an Ibanez 7 again... and I pray they don't release it for I fear the price would be ridiculous!


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 6, 2007)

I am pretty sure Smyth is NOT out of the band. He said that he couldn't tour because of his need to recover after the surgery. The last time I checked the smyth-board there was no sign of steve leaving the band.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 6, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I am pretty sure Smyth is NOT out of the band. He said that he couldn't tour because of his need to recover after the surgery. The last time I checked the smyth-board there was no sign of steve leaving the band.



Agreed. I think they're just referring to Chris being the touring guitarist.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see nevermore again... but they ain't comin here for a while... *sigh*


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 6, 2007)

interesting. as much as it sucks, i wonder what the threshold is for a band to say to steve "dude, we feel for you, but Chris is playing out with us regularly making you nothing more than our studio session guitarist."? Bands usually spend the far majority of their time rehearsing and playing out, not recording. How is steve an active member now?


----------

